
California Is on the Verge of Water Abundance - deegles
http://waterfx.co/central-valley/solar-desalination/
======
morley
It's worth pointing out that this is a blog post from a company that sells
solar-powered desalination plants.

------
jedberg
We've known this for years. The problem is that for a return on a
desalinization program you have to wait longer than one political cycle, so
there isn't enough political will to get it done.

It's a shame because with the access to seawater and sun, it would be a
perfect combination to desalinate with green energy.

~~~
doublerebel
Yep, total linkbait title and article. Californians have known scientific
solutions for a long time, it's that people don't care enough to act.
Convincing a huge population of people to change their lifestyle is far more
difficult than solving a scientific dilemma. That's why a water surplus is not
around the corner.

~~~
sprkyco
Agreed linkbait, but I would have to say that people do care enough to act. To
pretend that a huge population doesn't give a shit about water usage is a
gross misrepresentation of the facts. I agree that California is not the model
of water preservation considering the climate and water available to the
geography. When statistics point to the fact that only a fraction of the water
used in California occurs from lifestyle behavior, stating that the issue is
lifestyle changes is failing to take into account any other information than
pure speculation. The numbers regarding agricultural usage vary, but in most
cases the amount used by things other than directly attributable to people is
far less when compared to agriculture or any other source of usage[1].

The lifestyle changes that would need to occur to stem California's water
usage are far more extensive and could easily qualify as a scientific dilemma.
Basically non-california citizens are the "problem". When you're talking about
drastically altering the diet of the entire U.S. (most likely other nations as
well) due to the water being consumed by Agriculture it is absolutely a
scientific dilemma.

[1][http://www.scpr.org/news/2015/04/15/50941/10-things-to-
know-...](http://www.scpr.org/news/2015/04/15/50941/10-things-to-know-about-
california-water-use/)

------
danmaz74
What a ludicrously sensationalist title. You could even get the impression
that the author is trying to sell water desalination plants...

------
CapitalistCartr
Commercial desal isn't as easy as all that. We have one here where I live in
the Tampa bay area. Its a good thing and all, but it was a nightmare,
involving too many lawsuits and finger-pointing to get it working effectively.
And its expensive water, so it rarely runs at capacity.

------
xsmasher
All of these solutions are more expensive than free water that falls from the
sky. If the drought ends, then you have an expensive white elephant on your
hands.

If the drought conditions are the new normal, though, we'll wish that we
started yesterday.

